
Ugly people make more money - anielsen
https://www.businessinsider.com/really-ugly-people-make-more-money-2018-4
======
iron0013
It's worth noting that the Satoshi Kanazawa, the author of the study this
article cites, is not considered a good scientist by most other scientists.
He's known for producing "click-bait science" that grabs headlines due to its
controversial nature, but doesn't hold up to scrutiny.

[https://www.scribd.com/document/231350957/Kanazawa-
Statement](https://www.scribd.com/document/231350957/Kanazawa-Statement)

------
newzisgud
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavio_Briatore#Personal_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavio_Briatore#Personal_life)

------
astrea
From the paper:

> It appears that more beautiful workers earn more, not because they are
> beautiful, but because they are healthier, more intelligent, and have better
> (more Conscientious and Extraverted, and less Neurotic) personality.

But that makes me wonder, isn't health, intelligence, or personality usually
how we qualify "beauty" anyway? The paper is pay-walled so I didn't get a
chance to see how they quantified "beauty" in this study.

~~~
wutbrodo
> that makes me wonder, isn't health, intelligence, or personality usually how
> we qualify "beauty" anyway?

No, you're thinking of "attractive". "Beautiful" generally refers to having a
pleasant physical appearance, and studies on the topic usually measure it
through having people rate photos. Health is the only one of the three that
has a direct effect, since it's obviously correlated with physical
attractiveness.

~~~
astrea
I'm confused, you start with no but then basically validate what I said? Sure,
in the case of this study health might be the only relevant one if they were
only shown photos of the subjects and nothing else to quantify "beauty". But,
in the applicable case of people actually being in and applying for
jobs/promotions/what-have-you, a good personality and intelligence surely
affect that perception as well.

------
jmpman
It also protects against STDs.

